# Rosewood Burl



## btboone (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's a ring made with some of Chitswood's rosewood burl.  It has a nice color.  Really pretty wood.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 6, 2006)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## JimGo (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmmm...what size is that? []


----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Hmmmm...what size is that? []



Mine!!![]

Great ring.  I love it.  If I ever get married again I would love to get something like that as a wedding band.


----------



## btboone (Dec 6, 2006)

It just happens to be my ring size.  What a Koinkedink. []


----------



## beamer (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm getting married on Jan 3rd and have been agonizing the ring selection process so far. I don't wear rings ... or any jewelry for that matter ... and I am really hoping to find something spectacular that I like so much that i'd wear it. The thought of turning one has crossed my mind a few times ... but an all-wood ring just doesn't appeal to me...

THIS ring is truly spectacular. I'd have no problem with wearing it. I would WANT to wear it.  I think i've found the ring I want my wife to place on my hand. I really do love this ring. Could I impose upon you to give me some instruction as to how you made it?


----------



## btboone (Dec 7, 2006)

Jason, the titanium is the tricky part of the ring.  Titanium is one of the few metals that can work in this situation.  It's also very nasty to work with and can't easily be machined.  The wood is seamless, and I have a patent pending on the process used to make it.


----------



## Malainse (Dec 7, 2006)

Jason, 
I will say it since Bruce can not, well he could but you understand....Check out his web site, some very very nice work....

http://www.boonerings.com/wood.htm

Disclaimer:  I do not know Bruce, I live 813.05 miles away from him....He just has very nice rings.....Bruce about that ring we talked about,[] hahahaha


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice.  I wish I could afford one or learn to make one.


----------



## kkwall (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice work, and lovely wood.


I have visited your website and have admired your work in both your rings and pens. Both disciplines are exceptionaly well executed and designed.


----------



## btboone (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks guys.  So Malainse, it's 813.05 miles?  Is that mailbox to mailbox or front door to front door? []
I'd be happy to make one for Jason.  I'll give IAP members a discount.  It's not really a do it yourself type project though.  You could easily ruin that amount in tools trying to machine the stuff for the first time.


----------



## Dario (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice Bruce.  Amazing as always, someday I will get a pair of rings from you (for me and LOML of course) and will remind you of the discount [][].  But it will have to wait for now.


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 7, 2006)

Beautiful....no other words.

Is it "Rosewood" burl (as in the title) or is it "Redwood" burl in your description?

BTW- if it is Rosewood, there are many people allergic to this wood (aka other rosewoods such as Cocobolo, Kingwood, Tulipwood).  I'm not one, so I might just have to see about getting me one of those!


----------



## JimGo (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks a LOT like the rosewood burl I got from Chitswood, although the web site also lists it as redwood burl.  Now if only I could get a CNC lathe, some foundry equipment, and... []

Bruce, I don't normally wear rings other than my wedding ring, but I've been REALLY tempted by your rings.  I actuatlly wish I had found your site before I got married - would have saved me a lot of time!


----------



## btboone (Dec 7, 2006)

My mistake, it's rosewood burl.  I don't see much of either, so it's pretty foreign to me.  The wood gets completely sealed up so it shouldn't cause a reaction.  Jim, I trade rings out a lot, and I think this one is my new favorite. []


----------



## gerryr (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />I actuatlly wish I had found your site before I got married - would have saved me a lot of time!



Hah!  You'd still be trying to decide which one to get,[] just like I would.

Beautiful work as always Bruce.  These are truly stunning.


----------



## beamer (Dec 7, 2006)

Bruce, I'm sold ... I'll have my bride to be check things out and we'll be ordering soon, for sure.


----------



## btboone (Dec 7, 2006)

Great.  Thanks Jason.  Another option is to send me some of your own handpicked wood.  I'm pretty impressed with the stuff from Chitswood though. []


----------



## bob393 (Dec 7, 2006)

I likie!


----------



## Ranic (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />My mistake, it's rosewood burl.  I don't see much of either, so it's pretty foreign to me.  The wood gets completely sealed up so it shouldn't cause a reaction.  Jim, I trade rings out a lot, and I think this one is my new favorite. []



What do you seal the wood with?


----------



## btboone (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi William, I do a CA seal.  The inlay is inset around .010" and filled with CA.  This is a technique I learned right here.


----------



## beamer (Dec 7, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance here, I noticed these are titanium. I have heard that titanium scratches easy? You have two grades offered, could I trouble you to explain a little about these different grades? If it's on the site already, i'll be glad to hunt it down, i must have just missed it. Is the scratching issue a reality?


----------



## btboone (Dec 7, 2006)

Titanium is a lot harder than other ring materials.  It's about Rockwell 36, which is similar to stainless steel.  Some things like minerals or hardened steels can still scratch, but they won't be deep and can be polished out.  The material doesn't dent or ding.  If the material was made harder, it wouldn't be able to be cut off in case of emergency.  It can be cut with a ring cutter or hacksaw as it is.  The two grades are fairly similar in that the harder things I mentioned would affect each about the same.  It can be polished with a Dremel and cotton buff pretty easily.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 7, 2006)

Bruce,
I'm still trying to talk my wife into buying me one of your rings for my wedding ring.  I lost mine, when I lost 60 pounds and was using a wheel chair.  To top it off, I had suntan lotion on and it slipped off at Disney.  This would be perfect for me.  I have a friend in Hawaii who is turning a kingwood ring for me, but I'm sure that I'll break it eventually.  When that happens, I'll be in touch.  You do amazing work.
Rob


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 9, 2006)

Bruce,that ring is fantastic!!
[8D]...[8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 9, 2006)

I DO [] []


----------



## chitswood (Dec 14, 2006)

Oops, I didn't even see this post!

The ring Bruce sent me is excellent, it didn't occur to me until after I put it on, that it matches my titanium Seiko watch. 

I'm kind of curious though, Bruce are you gonna ever venture into making rings of other types of metal? I'll probably be buying a ring later from now, but if you offered cheaper metals I'd already have a few.

The skinny gold diamond rings were never very appealing, this is the first time Jewelry has impressed me. []
I dunno what it is, maybe I'm too worried to be carrying a diamond on my finger. But with thicker plain metal rings, you get that feeling that the ring cannot be hurt...[}]


----------



## btboone (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm checking into zirconium and tantalum, but those are much more expensive metals.  [:0] I'm also doing inlays of palladium.  Remember, you are my rosewood burl source, so we can help each other out.


----------



## beamer (Dec 14, 2006)

We're gonna go get sized this weekend - so look for our order soon!


----------

